

Ask HN: Is it a bad thing that I am already getting bored of LPTHW? - take_the_goods

I&#x27;m a new programmer that started learning python at the beginning of this month more or less and started using the book learn python the hard way. Currently I am on exercise 37 and for the past several exercises I have felt extremely bored and am just curious if this could potentially be a bad thing? I understand everything Zed is saying but it&#x27;s extremely easy and I&#x27;m not really learning anything new.
======
mjhea0
If you're getting bored try coupling the Real Python -
[https://realpython.com](https://realpython.com) \- exercises with LPTHW. Real
Python focuses on teaching Python (and web development) through practical,
real world examples - which makes learning fun.

Here'a a quick overview:
[https://gist.github.com/mjhea0/850292775d337b4fe4f7](https://gist.github.com/mjhea0/850292775d337b4fe4f7)

(Note: I am the co-founder/author of Real Python)

------
DanielStraight
You are about to hit dictionaries and objects, which are quite new. Later
you'll build a game and a website.

Stick with it. You've made it this far and the pace quickens as you get closer
to the end.

------
benologist
It sounds like you're ready to put the book down and start using the language
- finishing the book isn't necessarily important.

------
easytiger
It's for people new to programming.. so try something else.

~~~
take_the_goods
I am new to programming.

